# DMC... Back... Scottie love..  Snow!!!!



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 22, 2014)

DMC here...  with a new name...   new attitude...  

There was some anti snowboard stuff that turned me off to this group.  So i chose to step back and let you all do what you need to do rather than get into the fight and "be that guy"...    As someone that has been defending the sport since 1990 - It just really personally disgusted me on a base level..  I don't expect everyone to understand and now i really don't care to even be involved..  It was nice not being pulled into some of the stuff that goes on here and was an eye opener to me..

 The other thing that happened is last season i had issues with Hunter and band bookings.  I really don't give a shti about them on the level I used and have no interest in defending them anymore..  I don't even have a season pass yet...  And I may not...   Things are happening to rectify this and I still help them out if they need it..  But I don't defend anymore... have at it....

So..
Scottie has been pestering me to come back as only Scottie can do..  We skied a bunch last winter - until i lost him on Westway..  

I gotta tell ya..  He's a total wack job and can't spell - but the dude has heart and spirit...  Like totally into the spirit of skiing..  Which I admire the F out of..  Always have..  We get soooooo jaded with all the talk about what's good and what's bad when the only thing that matters is layin em down on the terrain you dig and going for it..  that's it...  mostly... 

Hats off to Scottie for taking the "Soul skier of the year" award....  heheh  

So let's all try and be cool and talk about snow stuff and music..  Any trolling against me will end up in non participation rather than defending..   So...   I won't be pulled into any BS anymore so please let's not even go there..  My non participation should only be interpreted as not really caring about what's being said and nothing more..  haha

And I say this all with Peace and Love... Peace and Love..

go Scottie...  go skiing... go snowboarding... go everything!!!!


----------



## Puck it (Aug 22, 2014)

Good to have you back.  I have nothing against snowboarders ask Cannonball and his wife.

Hatchet buried, dude.

I meant Scotty at the summit.  He is a great guy as you said.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 22, 2014)

Are you DMC for real? How come you're not using your old handle?


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 22, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Are you DMC for real? How come you're not using your old handle?



Ask me a question that only i would know...


----------



## Puck it (Aug 22, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Ask me a question that only i would know...



What was the picture of that I posted of that was too large?  What did I refer to you as?


----------



## Nick (Aug 22, 2014)

Welcome back DMC aka Funky Castskills. 

On the internet a key is to not take things personally. I have no gripe with snowboarders. Maybe there are some that legitimately do? I'm willing to bet most just do it as a ribbing, for fun, to be a pain in the ass or whatever.

Anyway. I've just met Scotty once but he is definitely full of heart.


----------



## marcski (Aug 22, 2014)

Welcome back dude.  So, are we going to see you at Platty more often?  .

Enjoy this full Frank Show from 1978:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm glad you are back. I actually sent Scotty a couple of PM's asking him to convince you to come back as well. I thought you had a lot of interesting posts (In a good way) and had a lot of good info as well.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 22, 2014)

It's good to have a regular back.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 22, 2014)

marcski said:


> Welcome back dude.  So, are we going to see you at Platty more often?  .



Maybe - lifes pretty open right now...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 22, 2014)

This is how my summer has gone...  
Almost don't want it to end... hehehe..


----------



## Abubob (Aug 22, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> We get soooooo jaded with all the talk about what's good and what's bad when the only thing that matters is layin em down on the terrain you dig and going for it..  that's it...  mostly...



Amen to that!



> Hats off to Scottie for taking the "Soul skier of the year" award....  heheh



Grammar police need not apply.



> So let's all try and be cool and talk about snow stuff and music..  Any trolling against me will end up in non participation rather than defending..   So...   I won't be pulled into any BS anymore so please let's not even go there..  My non participation should only be interpreted as not really caring about what's being said and nothing more..  haha



The best policy always. Easier said than done.



> And I say this all with Peace and Love... Peace and Love..
> 
> go Scottie...  go skiing... go snowboarding... go everything!!!!








© Michael S. Piper 2014 https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...69114974.1073741825.1188428168&type=1&theater


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 22, 2014)

My drive for 2014 is to become more mindful...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 22, 2014)

Let me know if you're ever in CO......I'll show you around


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 22, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Let me know if you're ever in CO......I'll show you around



I love CO... Been all over the place...
Planning of heading back..  Lot's of friends there in Breck - Crested - Telluride - Aspen..  My boss lives in Morrison..  Crazy...

Buddy has been grooming at Breck for a year now...  Hoping to catch some early rides like he used to do for us at Hunter...

I'll def hit you up... where u at?


----------



## marcski (Aug 22, 2014)

Enjoy this full Frank Show from 1978:





[/QUOTE]

Check out the Conehead at 38:40. Awesome jam.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 22, 2014)

St.marys, which is 9 miles WNW of idaho springs. One hour away from breck, copper, winter park


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 22, 2014)

marcski said:


> Enjoy this full Frank Show from 1978:



Check out the Conehead at 38:40. Awesome jam.[/QUOTE]

killer...


----------



## Abubob (Aug 22, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> This is how my summer has gone...
> Almost don't want it to end... hehehe..



Very Zappa-esk - even the vid.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 22, 2014)

:lol: Welcome back DMC. skiNEwhere I got your PM and tried sending a reply but I dont think it went through.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 22, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Very Zappa-esk - even the vid.



Freaking AfroBeat stuff just blows me away...
All the video of me in the tiedye behind the drums was another band..

these guys are out of Ithaca - Big Mean Sound Machine

They are awesome...
http://www.bigmeansoundmachine.com/


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 22, 2014)

Now if Rivercoil could come back as well, he was a major contributor too.


----------



## hammer (Aug 22, 2014)

Welcome back.


----------



## Nick (Aug 22, 2014)

I'll be in breck for Ski Stef's wedding in 3 weeks. Excited!


----------



## Puck it (Aug 22, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Now if Rivercoil could come back as well, he was a major contributor too.



I skied with him a couple times this year. . I don't he is going to post here again.  He has some other issues he is dealing too.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 22, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Freaking AfroBeat stuff just blows me away...
> All the video of me in the tiedye behind the drums was another band..
> 
> these guys are out of Ithaca - Big Mean Sound Machine
> ...



I'm sending this as a suggestion to Flying Monkey in Plymouth, NH.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 22, 2014)

Abubob said:


> I'm sending this as a suggestion to Flying Monkey in Plymouth, NH.



Do that.. You'll love them..  Ever listen to Antibalas? this is similar...


----------



## marcski (Aug 22, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Do that.. You'll love them..  Ever listen to Antibalas? this is similar...



Antibalas rocks!  Fela is still the master though!


----------



## Abubob (Aug 22, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Do that.. You'll love them..  Ever listen to Antibalas? this is similar...



Very similar with an extra bottle of latin spice.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 22, 2014)

Can I still call you DMC?

Someday we'll meet/ride and smoke a big one. I'm sure of this.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 22, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Can I still call you DMC?
> 
> Someday we'll meet/ride and smoke a big one. I'm sure of this.



you can call me DMC... no problemo..    This is sure ... for... sure...  hehe... dabs...


----------



## JimG. (Aug 22, 2014)

Good to hear from you chief! Funny you should mention a band out of Ithaca, I'm typing here in Ithaca, dropping my middle son off at Cornell for his freshman year. 

I have learned to enjoy the freedom of choosing where I ski each weekend even with Hunter pass. Been hiking a lot with Scotty this summer, agree he has a great attitude.

Soon the snow will fly, looking forward to turns.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Aug 22, 2014)

*Welcome back -*


----------



## legalskier (Aug 23, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> There was some anti snowboard stuff that turned me off to this group.  So i chose to step back and let you all do what you need to do rather than get into the fight and "be that guy"



I don't remember any of this. Must have been busy, which is good because I have no use for empty drama either. I do remember enjoying your descriptions of splitboarding in the BC, and going off to ski in Dubai with Iron Maiden, then on to Kashmir, a traveler of both time and space. I had assumed you dropped out of here preferring a fb type group, which you predicted would make obsolete  traditional sites like AZ as I recall. Nice to see you're back- keep sharing the intel. This is for you-





Funky_Catskills said:


> He's a total wack job and can't spell - but the dude has heart and spirit... Like totally into the spirit of skiing.



Even sleeps in his car in subzero temps in Gore's parking lot just to catch first tracks. Dude's hardcore.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 24, 2014)

Kashmir


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 24, 2014)

The entire Ski Dubai run...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 24, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> The entire Ski Dubai run...



Been there as well. I'm sure you'll agree with me on some of the points.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/114247-Ski-Dubai-09-7-2012?


----------



## twinplanx (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome back DMC! Speaking of folks who used to post here a lot, where's HighPeaksDrifter gone?

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 25, 2014)

Welcome back. Sorry you needed a hiatus, but glad it worked, and glad you're back.

Can I still call you a dirty hippy freeheeling drummer? I never held the snowboarding thing against you, just figured it was a phase you'd grow out of.
:beer:


----------



## Geoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Welcome back, you "libtard".


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 26, 2014)

D !!!  FC !! Whatever ,    it's great to have ya back here man.!!

looking forward to some very chill stuff bout slidin , sounds and any assorted weirdness that adds spice to life ......Rock on dude


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2016)

Please come back. Sorry about Facebook poilticans bullshit.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 16, 2016)

F U - I'm to rich to have a fukcing opinion....  

Save it for Bernie Sanders...  Idiot...


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 16, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> F U - I'm to rich to have a fukcing opinion....
> 
> Save it for Bernie Sanders...  Idiot...


I never meant you were to rich to have an opinion.

I just felt that  Hilliay only cared about the them and not the rest of us.


----------

